
Mossberg: the iPhone 7 had better be spectacular - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/23/11286052/walt-mossberg-apple-iphone-7-preview-predictions
======
PaulHoule
Smartphones are depressing. It used to be tomshardware, anandtech and such had
interesting articles. Now it is "there Is a new iPhone", I guess somebody must
want a small flagship phone". Intel is not competing on performance, but the
will o wiap of power which can be wiped out byna stupid web ad that spina up
your CPU. They have phone envy but the result is today's computer isn't better
than a 4 yr old computer so of course sales are in the toilet.

Now those review sites have quiet computer porn and don't tell you that you
can buy the same skus they talk about and then wind out switch's the fans,
hard drives and other things ten times or so before your custom build is
quieter than a 737 takeoff.

They are always hiring new smartphone reviews because it is a soul destroying
job for anyone who has a passion for software, electronics, business, etc.
They oughta hire a fashion reporter.

